# You do not need steroids to get big



## Warteezy (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't believe that a person posed for that picture.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 21, 2021)

Must’ve been cold in that room he posed in…


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 21, 2021)

Sure you don’t particularly need them but…….


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 21, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Must’ve been cold in that room he posed in…





Send0 said:


> I don't believe that a person posed for that pcture.


Exactly, I think the statue is meant to be humorous.  Like his body attracts the ladies until they see his...


----------



## Warteezy (Sep 21, 2021)

I see as all your comments but moral of the story is most don't need roids, kills your sex drive shrink your nuts and take away sperm count, I know my friend started and said he couldn't even ejaculate in a man's health talk. All that just to get "big" and you can achieve that with the right diet


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 21, 2021)

Alcohol!  Do you need it to have a good time?


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 21, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I see as all your comments but moral of the story is most don't need roids, kills your sex drive shrink your nuts and take away sperm count, I know my friend started and said he couldn't even ejaculate in a man's health talk. All that just to get "big" and you can achieve that with the right diet


Dude .. I don't think you even need to lift heavy weights. You should probably stick to using flexi bands and hopping along in your mini skirt.


----------



## Trump (Sep 21, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I see as all your comments but moral of the story is most don't need roids, kills your sex drive shrink your nuts and take away sperm count, I know my friend started and said he couldn't even ejaculate in a man's health talk. All that just to get "big" and you can achieve that with the right diet


Kills your sexy drive then your doing something wrong


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2021)

Some dudes may have been blessed with really good genes, but I think it has more so to do with swinging heavy swords and blocking with heavy shields. Even as children, boys probably had wooden swords and shields that were not as light as the plastic crap that kids play with today.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I see as all your comments but moral of the story is most don't need roids, kills your sex drive shrink your nuts and take away sperm count, I know my friend started and said he couldn't even ejaculate in a man's health talk. All that just to get "big" and you can achieve that with the right diet


There are definitely physiological constraints to being natural. No you don’t need steroids to get big. But… our definitions of big and lean are probably different.


Btw, it was common for those statues and paintings in that time to be heavily dramatized. They did this on purpose to showcase the human body. It’s part of the art form. In no world is that physique attainable naturally, I’m sorry lol.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 21, 2021)

Most Greek artists and sculptors studied anatomy to "enhance" there depictions of the human, mostly male body. Don't know the deal on wee wenis' though.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 21, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Alcohol!  Do you need it to have a good time?


nope.

Nor do you need :
- a calculator to do math
-  a car to get to work
-  an email to write a friend
- a fork to eat spaghetti
-  good looks to date a hottie


They just help


----------



## Trump (Sep 21, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Alcohol!  Do you need it to have a good time?


Give me a good story that started with a salad and I will give you a better one that started with alcohol


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 21, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> nope.
> 
> Nor do you need :
> - a calculator to do math
> ...


good looks money to date a hottie...


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

stonetag said:


> Most Greek artists and sculptors studied anatomy to "enhance" there depictions of the human, mostly male body. Don't know the deal on wee wenis' though.


Apparently ancient Greeks found small pen0rs more aesthetically pleasing. I'm not joking either 😂


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Apparently ancient Greeks found small pen0rs more aesthetically pleasing. I'm not joking either


It's toake them feel better about themselves. If I was an artist with a painfully mediocre physique and dick. 

I would skulpt a absolute unit with a peewee pecker for the copium.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Sep 21, 2021)

yes, you are correct. 

you need steroids to be big and extremely lean at the same time.

big is subjective.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> It's toake them feel better about themselves. If I was an artist with a painfully mediocre physique and dick.
> 
> I would skulpt a absolute unit with a peewee pecker for the copium.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


It's also possible that they had someone like me come in specifically to model for the pen0r portion of the drawing/statue 🥺


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's also possible that they had someone like me come in specifically to model for the pen0r portion of the drawing/statue


Anyone ever say "aww it's cute" when referencing Pvt. Johnson?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Anyone ever say "aww it's cute" when referencing Pvt. Johnson?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


How did you know? Have you been talking to my girlfriend? She promised not to tell anyone else 😢


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 21, 2021)

Of course you don't... you need FOOD.

And deadlifts and squats.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 21, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> View attachment 13594


I don't disagree , the strongest and biggest I've ever been was from 2012 to 2019 I was early 40s . I benched 425 weighed a chunky 252 lol. But I had nothing but free time back then .


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 21, 2021)

At the end of the day, big is subjective and a matter of opinion.

My big and you're big are likely two different things.

I definitely agree that no one needs steroids to be big.

All you need is an abundance of food and the ability and will to eat more than you need.

On the other hand, steroids can definitely amplify the word big and take it to a different level.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah, look at Mike O'Hern. He's big as fuck and is a lifetime natty. 

Anythings possible with diet, consistency, determination, and duck eggs. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Yeah, look at Mike O'Hern. He's big as fuck and is a lifetime natty.
> 
> Anythings possible with diet, consistency, determination, and duck eggs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Jokes aside, I miss watching American gladiators on TV. Used to watch those guys just wreck people... and sometimes you'd get a juicy contestant on, and it was like watching all out war 😂


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Apparently ancient Greeks found small pen0rs more aesthetically pleasing. I'm not joking either 😂


That’s cause they are.

Small penises rise up!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 21, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> said he couldn't even ejaculate in a man


You're not supposed to ejaculate in men


Send0 said:


> Apparently ancient Greeks found small pen0rs more aesthetically pleasing. I'm not joking either 😂


See above


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 21, 2021)

stonetag said:


> Most Greek artists and sculptors studied anatomy to "enhance" there depictions of the human, mostly male body. Don't know the deal on wee wenis' though.


Maybe they are part Asian, like I am... 

EDIT:  I do remember a buddy's ex-girlfriend commenting on him, who was literally a knee capper with his length.  She said the one thing she didn't like about having sex with him was it felt like she was giving birth because he was just too big.

Even that friend would tell me: 9 out of 10 women would rather have sex with YOU than me.  Most didn't believe how huge he was, then when he showed them, most wanted NOTHING to do with him...


----------



## Warteezy (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Yeah, look at Mike O'Hern. He's big as fuck and is a lifetime natty.
> 
> Anythings possible with diet, consistency, determination, and duck eggs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Mike o hearn is very natty


----------



## Warteezy (Sep 24, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> There are definitely physiological constraints to being natural. No you don’t need steroids to get big. But… our definitions of big and lean are probably different.
> 
> 
> Btw, it was common for those statues and paintings in that time to be heavily dramatized. They did this on purpose to showcase the human body. It’s part of the art form. In no world is that physique attainable naturally, I’m sorry lol.


Look at the muscles it's very natural that physique is very natty u don't need juice just weights and calories


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 24, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Look at the muscles it's very natural that physique is very natty u don't need juice just weights and calories


Yes and pigs can fly too!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> Look at the muscles it's very natural that physique is very natty u don't need juice just weights and calories


Hey, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you for super cheap! Trust me... It's suuuuuuuuper legit!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2021)

What’s the point of this


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s the point of this


He’s trying to talk us all out of it


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 24, 2021)

And you don’t necessarily need a car to get to work, but it sure does help!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s the point of this


None.. he's either a subtle troll, or a guy who probably also believes in Santa Claus.

This is the same dude that says he's 7'0 tall and eats 1500-2500 calories a day





__





						General tips on building mass
					

What are some tips you'd give to someone who wants to build serious mass in muscle



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Same dude who doesn't know that oats have carbs in it





__





						Diet
					

Since I was just reading the chat box this brings me to a new discussion. Diet some dudes don't have a lot of money to eat right and by means you don't need a lot of money to eat a lot of calories what are some recipes you guys have where a dude can eat 5,000 to 10,000 calories a day? To be...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Same dude who thinks he's 3% body fat





__





						Diet
					

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches pre workout adds a nice lump of cals and is perfectl preworkout meal  Ahh ion mess with da process bullshit id rather eat a banana and das it



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> None.. he's either a subtle troll, or a guy who probably also believes in Santa Claus.
> 
> This is the same dude that says he's 7'0 tall and eats 1500-2500 calories a day
> 
> ...



Jesus, putting him on blast, both barrels smoking. 

Why you gotta bully him like that 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Jesus, putting him on blast, both barrels smoking.
> 
> Why you gotta bully him like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Cause he’s obviously trolling or completely delusional. Probably trolling lol.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Jesus, putting him on blast, both barrels smoking.
> 
> Why you gotta bully him like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Because I'm petty... I'm joking.

Actually it's because he needs to be reminded he doesn't know much. Ive seen lots of guys fall into depression because they think they are failures for not being able to achieve an unrealistic physique while 100% natty.

There's nothing wrong with being natty, and I actually admire those who stick to those ideals... but he needs to face reality and not live in a fantasy world.

I'm nice to a point, but some people need something other than nice in order for them to face reality. It's not like I put myself on a pedestal or am arrogant... I view myself as less than most here, but I'm good with that and I'm good with grinding it out while armed with knowledge.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Cause he’s obviously trolling or completely delusional. Probably trolling lol.


Definitely one of the two. I honestly can't tell which it is.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

I was kidding, he deserves his bullying. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I was kidding, he deserves his bullying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


To be fair no noobs deserve bullying.. but tough love I agree with.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 24, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> View attachment 13594



Here is the last time I was given bad advice...


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Here is the last time I was given bad advice...


Haha, you win the internet today 🤣


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 24, 2021)

You can be big natty or lean natty.  Pick one.  And Mike O'Hearn natty? Pfffftttt.


----------

